# Lets see your clean trucks (or equipment)



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Just cleaned my truck today. Its been 2 months since she got a good scrub down and figured it was about time again. Lets see your guys clean trucks too!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

..................


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

...............


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

looks good i dont remember the last time my truck got cleaned inside or out


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Me neither. I went through a auto car wash the other day on my way to a bid meeting, Had a wendys cup blow out of the back, and $6 later there was still mud packed under the wheel wells.. Guess I should clean it up.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Truck on vacation.xysport


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

nice looking rigs, i will get one of the 05 tomorrow...


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah right, my truck hasn't seen clean in months! I definitely need to take the time and detail it once the maintenance is set.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

kl....ka...cl...e.n clen, whats clen? j\k ok so the plow trucks sit in the shop all summer and well theres no mud and stuff in the winter been a good 2yrs since any of the rigs have been clen'd HeHe.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*old and clean*

Here is my old Dodge Cummins work truck with 197,000 on the clock...... I truely love this old truck.....


----------



## metrolawncare (Oct 6, 2006)

Well sort of clean anyways...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The newest one.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The old one.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The first one.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The first toy.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The second toy. As clean as it ever got.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Try this again!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Last one.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Picture of my truck.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

My previous truck, now one of my foremans.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Newest skid.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Dump Truck with Backhoe in background.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Newest rack/dump in winter mode.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

One pic is how it sits in summer and the second is winter mode..It wont no be long before I pull the tires and the chrome off her again to plow.:crying:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Winter mode


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Here is my old Dodge Cummins work truck with 197,000 on the clock...... I truely love this old truck.....


sick looking truck man


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Thanks*



THEGOLDPRO said:


> sick looking truck man


Thanks Pro...... Your new truck looks really clean.....

My old work truck turns 12.497 second quarter miles...!!! And still gets 19 MPG pulling my 12K trailer and 23 empty...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Yaz: That truck is friggin beautiful. Hows that dual exhuast sound?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

my truck after a fresh wax, and the 05..


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

06HD BOSS said:


> Yaz: That truck is friggin beautiful. Hows that dual exhuast sound?


'

Thanks Dave. It sounds good but nothing like a gas truck. Deisel is so quiet. You can hear the turbo spool a little better, kind of like a school bus! lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Yaz said:


> You can hear the turbo spool a little better, kind of like a school bus! lol


Haha. thats one of my favorite sounds!


----------



## jazak (Mar 12, 2006)

Some nice trucks guys.wesport


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Now:









Winter rims and tires from last year:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

ChevyHD4X4 said:


> Winter rims and tires from last year:


Nice truck! It is so hard going back to the winter rims! I hate to put them on!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Here is my 2004 Chev. It has an 8'6" Arctic that I need to find an improvement for. Wings of some sort.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

What kind of work do u do Big dog D? Nice trucks everyone keep em coming.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is mine after a nice 6 hour detailing today....


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

*Wow*

So that's what a clean truck is supposed to look like!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Proworkz that truck is just kewl as all get up those blacked out rims just make that truck look sick.I likes it alot purplebou 


I will post a picture of my 2004 1500 that I do small lots with tomorrow. Right now she is sitting in front of the plow shop waiting for her new Sno way to get installed.


Take Care all good looking trucks

Rcgm
Brad


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Never been cleaner. :bluebounc


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a pictures of my rig!!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

this pic was actually from a couple years ago. Just rolled it out of the shop after a bath and wax job.

Buck


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Heres a pic of one


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

lodogg: dont tell me you strap a plow on that thing!?
By the way guys...very nice pics
ALarsh: like they say, the dirtier they are the sexier they are


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

06HD BOSS said:


> lodogg: dont tell me you strap a plow on that thing!?
> By the way guys...very nice pics
> ALarsh: like they say, the dirtier they are the sexier they are


Want my truck CLEAN...
But wish my wife was that dirty. lol


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Yaz said:


> Want my truck CLEAN...
> But wish my wife was that dirty. lol


 AAHH HAA HAA HAAxysport


----------



## lqmustang (Sep 25, 2004)

This is my new toy, just bought it about a month ago. 2005 F350 Lariat with the V10.


----------



## lqmustang (Sep 25, 2004)

One more. Can't wait to put that new Boss plow to work. payup


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

lqmustang.....what kinda mileage are you getting with your V-10?


----------



## lqmustang (Sep 25, 2004)

POPO4995 said:


> lqmustang.....what kinda mileage are you getting with your V-10?


I try not to think about mileage. The info center on the truck is usually somewhere between 8 and 9 mpg. That is all local, stop and go, pulling my lawn trailer behind me. I haven't had any highway trips yet to see how it does on the open road yet.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

See, my V10 must be chipped or something. I don't get anything less than 14.5 with 50% highway, 35% town, and 15% city. I love driving mine in the city!:realmad:


----------



## zapster (Feb 21, 2006)

...zap!


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

First Time Out said:


> See, my V10 must be chipped or something. I don't get anything less than 14.5 with 50% highway, 35% town, and 15% city. I love driving mine in the city!:realmad:


There has to be something different with yours. Is it running on 8 instead of 10? Something has to be different, i'd bring it into a Ford dealer and see if they can see something.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Here are a couple from today. Definitly not clean by anymeans but I figured Id drag the plow around front today.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It needs a wash and wax, but here it is.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

its not clean but she'll push


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

ALarsh said:


> There has to be something different with yours. Is it running on 8 instead of 10? Something has to be different, i'd bring it into a Ford dealer and see if they can see something.


And "fix" it so it only gets 8 or 9 miles to the gallon???? I think I'd just leave it broke and call it good!

Buck


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

ALarsh said:


> There has to be something different with yours. Is it running on 8 instead of 10? Something has to be different, i'd bring it into a Ford dealer and see if they can see something.


I had a mechanic friend of mine look at it and he said all ten cylinders are functioning 100%. We looked for some sort of chip or something, but came up with nothing. It has tons of power and good pickup, so I have no idea. I love it no matter what.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Up North said:


> And "fix" it so it only gets 8 or 9 miles to the gallon???? I think I'd just leave it broke and call it good!
> 
> Buck


I'll keep it just the way it is lol!


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

Up North said:


> And "fix" it so it only gets 8 or 9 miles to the gallon???? I think I'd just leave it broke and call it good!
> 
> Buck


Just to make sure it doesn't blow up tomorrow... could prevent something catastrophic. I would let Ford take a look at it and see if they can check with the computers for a tuner or what not just so you know whats on it..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll do that the next time it is in. It has a 36k miles warranty on it, so if it blows up... naah, I'm not even going there. I don't know if the would have givin it a warranty knowing that it had a tuner, but they may be mistaken.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Here's mine after I cleaned it down at the shore.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Blue Ram 2500 -- my dad just picked up an identical setup ..... except his is silver ..... same plow same lights ...... great setup .... .. good luck with the money maker !!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

BlueRam- sick rig. I hate pullin next to you guys at stop lights because im used to being a large truck & those damn Ram 2500's dwarf my 2500hd.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

06HD BOSS said:


> BlueRam- sick rig. I hate pullin next to you guys at stop lights because im used to being a large truck & those damn Ram 2500's dwarf my 2500hd.


That was one thing I hated about that Chevy I had for a month. Felt like I was driving a damn car. I felt so inferior next to Fords and Dodges. I had my Chevy experiance, I'll stick with straight axle trucks from now on. That's a sweet truck BlueRam


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

2006 Silverado 2500HD with a Western 8ft Pro.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Here you go.....


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Bad Luck said:


> Here you go.....


You still got that old clunker?? 

Buck


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Up North said:


> You still got that old clunker??
> 
> Buck


Yeah....the thought of trading up has crossed my mind more than once. They just don't make 'em like they used to though...


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

i want a job were you all work i wish i could afford a nice new truck like those payup payup


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Bad Luck said:


> Here you go.....


Are you gettin out of plowin? Thats a sharp truck.

Will


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Banksy said:


> That was one thing I hated about that Chevy I had for a month. Felt like I was driving a damn car. I felt so inferior next to Fords and Dodges. I had my Chevy experiance, I'll stick with straight axle trucks from now on. That's a sweet truck BlueRam


It's not how big it is but how you use it!

You guys knew it was only a matter of time before this went down hill!


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

William B. said:


> Are you gettin out of plowin? Thats a sharp truck.
> 
> Will


No, just getting another rig to plow with. My needs have outgrown the 1/2 ton. Ideally, I'd like to keep it an get a plow only rig, but I don't think that is going to happen this year. I may just end up trading it in or selling it outright.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

heres a couple pics of my truck the day after i bought it, spent 8 hrs detailing it the day i took the pics


































There ya go, i hope to have a NICE plow strapped on it ASAP


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

That's a nice 6 spd Cummins you have there. Hurry up and get a nice blade on there before winter comes! payup prsport


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Thanks Pro...... Your new truck looks really clean.....
> 
> My old work truck turns 12.497 second quarter miles...!!! And still gets 19 MPG pulling my 12K trailer and 23 empty...


thanks man, i have always wanted a diesel, but couldent find a good one around me in my price range.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

Antnee77 said:


> That's a nice 6 spd Cummins you have there. Hurry up and get a nice blade on there before winter comes! payup prsport


workin on it.....just not sure what i want yet


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is my dodge 2500 unfortunitly its about as clean as it ever gets :crying:


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

theyre all very nice but now im so f#%king jealous!!! we need some people to put up some pics of the older trucks so I dont feel so bad


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

killed300ex said:


> Here is my dodge 2500 unfortunitly its about as clean as it ever gets :crying:


Yikes!! Not very aerodynamic and how do you keep anything your box since it's bent out of shape like that???? 

J/K...I like it, it must be one of the handiest things a guy can do to your pickup. Good pic 300ex.

Buck


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Heres as clean as mine will ever be, 3wk old paint. With a few welding and scratch marks. way too much crap to get done before snow starts flying.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Up North said:


> Yikes!! Not very aerodynamic and how do you keep anything your box since it's bent out of shape like that????
> 
> J/K...I like it, it must be one of the handiest things a guy can do to your pickup. Good pic 300ex.
> 
> Buck


It is by far the best thing you could do to a pickup. Not that expensive either only cost me a little over 900 for the kit to do it. The dump is rated for 2 tons so I doupt it will ever struggle with that I have in it. So far the heaviest thing I have had in it was a little over a ton and it didnt even notice it was there, well worth the money. Here is another picture of the assembly


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

85F150 said:


> Heres as clean as mine will ever be, 3wk old paint. With a few welding and scratch marks. way too much crap to get done before snow starts flying.


Well at least you don't have to worry about snow building up in the box...

Put a plow and a tailgate salter on it and she'd look pretty cool!

Buck


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

jbone said:


> theyre all very nice but now im so f#%king jealous!!! we need some people to put up some pics of the older trucks so I dont feel so bad


check out the pictures forum, theres a thread in there with all older trucks!


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Up North said:


> Put a plow and a tailgate salter on it and she'd look pretty cool!
> 
> Buck


plow mount is still on up front, its a custom easy off/on one. I still have to build the bedsides yet, need to order some sheetmetal.

Its a great backup truck now that i have spares. It will out pull/push my other trucks since i have a locker rear, custom ls up front.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

ok heres my older truck


----------



## emayer23 (Sep 17, 2006)

killed300ex looks awesome i was just considering doing that to my 98 ram 2500 how long did that take to do


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

here is a pic of my 2 last winter.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Very nice RedneckPlowGuy


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

First Time Out, was there a woman driving your truck in Boston Wednesday, about 10 or 11 AM?

-Thann


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Still trying to figure out HOW to clean mine!!


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok guys here is my WORK TRUCK it supposed to look dirty, not shiney and pretty!!!xysport


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

All very nice lookin trucks so far!:salute: :salute:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Snowman- what size tires are you running?


----------



## Snowman19 (Sep 30, 2006)

285's firestone M/T


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Fordistough said:


> First Time Out, was there a woman driving your truck in Boston Wednesday, about 10 or 11 AM?


Nope, well, I hope not! I am pretty sure that it was sitting in my parking lot then. There are a lot that look like mine running around here.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*All Clean*

Ready for the winter...


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

sbrennan007 said:


> Ready for the winter...


So now that you got it clean for me, when can I pick it up????


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

After our Oct. surprise all clean from the snow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sbrennan007: Sick truck. Did you put the Western on that? 
grandview: I always like when my truck looks "clean" like that


----------



## yzf1000_rider (Oct 24, 2003)

well i would post a pic of my truck clean but i like my truck like my women DIRTY


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

But in a dirty truck you dont have to worry about putting on your 'work wear'


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think in a dirty truck you don't have to worry about taking your "work wear" off before you get in.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

My 1 ton srw d-max allison. Will be hanging a boss off the front Friday. Will update then.


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

Well no plow, but I fix it when you guys break it. http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/TozziWelding/Picture015.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/TozziWelding/Picture014.jpg
http://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/TozziWelding/Picture016.jpg


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

bowtie_guy said:


> My 1 ton srw d-max allison. Will be hanging a boss off the front Friday. Will update then.


Very nice. Nice blade to go with it, too. Can't wait to see it with the Boss on! I've got a 3/4 ton Reg. Cab with the LB7. How's the 6 speed treating you?


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Heres mine, with a clean background with all the mud gone. lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

******* plowguy, That truck looks real nice!! What do you have done to the engine? And what size engine is it?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Here is my old Dodge Cummins work truck with 197,000 on the clock...... I truely love this old truck.....


197k on that cummins is barley broken in. Is that the 12 valve or 24 valve motor?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

*My truck*

The 94' Ranger is what I started out with. It was a beast. The new one is the 96' F-250HD. Its a gas hog. lol


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

*another*

here is another veiw


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Danger Ranger*

The beast....


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Ahhhh crap.*

Lets try this again.....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Ver nice trucks firelwn82.


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

is that ranger a 4x4?


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes sir it is. It has 31" tires on it. That ruck did circles around trucks with 35's in the mud, all day long.


----------



## Rampart Ranger (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's mine -


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Rampart- Real nice setup, looks like youve got to use it already


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Thats a sweet setup.


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

Yaz said:


> One pic is how it sits in summer and the second is winter mode..It wont no be long before I pull the tires and the chrome off her again to plow.:crying:


Hey Yaz I know you from another place!

























Last picture is a "get ready" picture. hehe


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Alex! Good to see ya back around. Gettin ready for winter across the state to I see.

Will


----------



## Iowa (Jan 25, 2004)

Ehh, not so much yet. The plow is still in the back of the shop dirty from the last snow because I never got around to washing it. There is still lots of leaves and landscaping to be done! But I am thinking about it.


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

Here one of mine


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

another one


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice stuff fellas! Let it snow


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

Mine.
Chris








Action shots this year. Not much snow last year.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Very nice trucks everyone.....IOWA I love your new Duramax!

By the way, 500th POST!!!! :bluebounc wesport :bluebounc


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

c.schulz said:


> Mine.
> Chris
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Especially the tent...get a little tuckered out just pull over and catch a few zzzzz's and you're good to go again!! LOL!

Buck


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I love that garage


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

This is my new toy, JD 6420 with horst 12' blade and 8.5' lucknow blower on the back.
Corey


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

My new toy


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Those are some mean plowin machines!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

yes i know the garage is a mess right now


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

From today. All ready for snow. Only takes a few min to install plow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

c.schulz: What size door do you have in that garage?


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

First Time Out said:


> c.schulz: What size door do you have in that garage?


Sorry................... The door is a commercial piece by Haas and is 16x9 rated at R14 value.

Chris


----------



## lawnmasters2006 (Sep 19, 2006)

my 96 chevy w 7'6 western


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

LawnMaster, no repeats.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I am ready. Braing on the snow.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks like the grader should be working


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

975 bobcat with a 9' bucket. I got 2 of these. braing it on


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

I dunno whats worse the fact its gonna be 9 degrees tomorrow or the fact you've already plowed a few times this year already .I need to move to northern BC lol


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

A lot better then last year. we plowed a total of 5 times last year and non of it was over 4".


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

the Dodge.....


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Dwan said:


> A lot better then last year. we plowed a total of 5 times last year and non of it was over 4".


Wow, even in Alaska? Last year was bad for everybody!

I'm still waiting to see one flake fall from the sky this season. It hasn't gotten below 35 degrees yet! :angry:


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

Here it is ready for some summer fun at the track.


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

heres my 02 8.1l


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

jce4isu said:


> heres my 02 8.1l


Try that again, one more time from the top!


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*'94 k2500*

let it snow, let it snow, let is snow


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Its gotta be tuff plowing backwards in the suv..


----------



## dan3435 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

sonicblue2003 said:


> Here it is ready for some summer fun at the track.


more info about the 7 please ?


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*back polw*



firelwn82 said:


> Its gotta be tuff plowing backwards in the suv..


ya, it took some getting used too.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

dan3435- damn nice!!


----------



## kuryssnow5 (Oct 20, 2006)

*my rig*

here is my rig now just waiting for the snow to fly

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37885


----------



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

blk90s13 said:


> more info about the 7 please ?


Are you asking about the 7' meyer plow?


----------



## Krehling PM (Dec 1, 2006)

heres mine...'93 F-250 7.3 turbo diesel w/ 7 1/2 ft western.. not too shabby for a 16 yr old


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres mine. Just installed the timbrens in the front today. it goes into the plow place next week for its blizzard 760lt. Might be a small truck, but pulled my dads 3500 quad cab dually with a 10' stainless fisher x blade plow out of a ditch with no probs or slipping. got the vid somewhere too just to rub it in his face .


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Embalmer said:


> Heres mine. Just installed the timbrens in the front today. it goes into the plow place next week for its blizzard 760lt. Might be a small truck, but pulled my dads 3500 quad cab dually with a 10' stainless fisher x blade plow out of a ditch with no probs or slipping. got the vid somewhere too just to rub it in his face .


There is no such thing as a 10' X Blade.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Embalmer said:


> Heres mine. Just installed the timbrens in the front today. it goes into the plow place next week for its blizzard 760lt. Might be a small truck, but pulled my dads 3500 quad cab dually with a 10' stainless fisher x blade plow out of a ditch with no probs or slipping. got the vid somewhere too just to rub it in his face .


And if there was a 10' X Blade. I would never hang one off of a Class 3 truck.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

9' x blade my bad


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

2006 GMC 3500 with 8' Fisher MM2


----------

